# Meerforellen Rute für die Ostsee



## Hoebbe (27. Dezember 2020)

Moin moin Angler Gemeinde, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Mefo Rute für die Ostsee. Angeln tue ich in den Gewichten von 16-28 g. Da mir das nötige Fachwissen fehlt, wollt ich hier mal nach einer Empfehlung fragen für eine Rute bis 100 Euro. 

Ich hab mich natürlich auch bereits informiert, was haltet ihr von diesen oder könnt ihr was anderes empfehlen? Ich würde mich sehr über Empfehlungen freuen.

Lars Hansen Seatrout 2 oder 3
Balzer Diabolo seatrout 
Jenzi thunder Spin 
Daiwa Seahunter X Sea Trout 
Balzer Edition IM-12 3.15m 6-32g


----------



## nawarthmal (27. Dezember 2020)

Bei den billigen Balzer-Ruten rosten die Ringe und bei der IM-12 hast Du zu wenig Reserve beim WG. Ich fische u.a. die Ballistic-X Seatrout von Daiwa. Schön straffer HVF-Blank, gute Ringe, um 80,- zu haben. Was nicht jedermanns Sache ist, ist der geteilte Griff und die Rolle darf gerne etwas schwerer sein, da das Griffende nicht besonders lang ist (für mich als kleinen Menschen wichtig, aber dadurch etwas kopflastig).


----------



## Hoebbe (27. Dezember 2020)

Hat man bei der daiwa guten Kontakt zu den Blinkern in meinem Bereich? Gut Probleme hab ich jetzt nicht bei diesem Griff hat meine Zander Peitsche auch. Hast du schon mal was von den Lars Hansen Ruten gehört?


----------



## scotch2907 (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich fische seit 2014 die Lars Hansen 1.
Bin damit nur im Salzwasser unterwegs zum Teil auch in Norwegen und muss sagen bis jetzt keine Ausfallerscheinungen.
Kein Rost an den Ringen oder dem Rollenhalter.
Der Köderkontakt ist super und auch leichte Köder lassen sich super werfen.
Wenn die 2 vom Händling genau so ist würde ich mir die holen, bei der 3 würde mich glaube ich stören das sie dreiteilig ist.


----------



## Soorp (27. Dezember 2020)

Moin, 

zum ausprobieren wird deine "Zander-Peitsche" sicherlich reichen.
Beim angeln auf Meerforelle ist das mit der Rute eine sehr sehr individuelle sache.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir nur Raten, kauf erst eine Rute für die Küste wenn du genau weißt wie du fischen möchtest.
Jede der von dir genannten Ruten wird den köder ins Wasser befördern und Fische fangen.
Aber es hängt von dir ab welche Rutenaktion du haben möchtest und welche Rutenlänge und ob diese Zusammenstellung sich je nach Angelart auch noch ändert.
Ich könnte noch die
Shimano Technium Sea Trout​2,89 m mit 10-40 g

in den Ring werfen - ist zur Zeit im Angebot.

Fischt ein bekannter von mir, der ist ganz zufrieden.
Mir persönlich wäre Sie zu Kopflastig / Lang, schwer und "unsensibel" - aber wie oben erwähnt alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Viele Grüße


----------



## scotch2907 (27. Dezember 2020)

Da muss ich Soorp recht geben, jede Rute ist anders und jeder hat andere Vorlieben.
Ratschläge kann man viele geben, aber ob Du dann damit zurecht kommst das wird Dir keiner sagen können.
Gehe am besten in einen größeren Angelladen der auch ein paar Ruten auf Lager hat und probiere sie aus. Schraube die Rolle dran mit der Du dann auch am Wasser stehst und schau wie sie in der Hand liegt und ob Du damit auch über mehrere Stunden am Wasser klar kommst, ohne das dir der Arm abfällt, denn so ein Tag auf Meerforelle kann lang werden.


----------



## UMueller (27. Dezember 2020)

Hoebbe schrieb:


> Moin moin Angler Gemeinde,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Mefo Rute für die Ostsee. Angeln tue ich in den Gewichten von 16-28 g. Da mir das nötige Fachwissen fehlt, wollt ich hier mal nach einer Empfehlung fragen für eine Rute bis 100 Euro.
> 
> Ich hab mich natürlich auch bereits informiert, was haltet ihr von diesen oder könnt ihr was anderes empfehlen? Ich würde mich sehr über Empfehlungen freuen.
> ...


Ne Gufi Zanderrute ist für Mefos zu hart . Dann eher ne Universal Spinnrute zum ausprobieren nehmen falls vorhanden. In deine Liste kann auch die Magna Nordic Seatrout von Balzer noch rein. 3,10 Meter. 15 - 45 gr. Wurfgewicht. ca. 75 Euro. Empfehlung abzugeben ist aber so ne Sache.  Am besten wäre mehrere ausprobieren zu können. Läden haben aber wegen Corona leider zu.


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Januar 2021)

scotch2907 schrieb:


> Da muss ich Soorp recht geben, jede Rute ist anders und jeder hat andere Vorlieben.
> Ratschläge kann man viele geben, aber ob Du dann damit zurecht kommst das wird Dir keiner sagen können.
> Gehe am besten in einen größeren Angelladen der auch ein paar Ruten auf Lager hat und probiere sie aus. Schraube die Rolle dran mit der Du dann auch am Wasser stehst und schau wie sie in der Hand liegt und ob Du damit auch über mehrere Stunden am Wasser klar kommst, ohne das dir der Arm abfällt, denn so ein Tag auf Meerforelle kann lang werden.


Stimme ich voll und ganz zu.  Nur der Test im Angelladen über mehrere Stunden wird lustig. 

Meine 1. Rute war 1997 eine Rute von Cormoran 2,60m 10-30 gr. WG dazu eine 3000 Shimano Rolle mit Doppelkurbel. Meine PB-Mefo vom 84 cm habe ich damit im Jahr 2000 gefangen.
Meine 2. Rute ist/war die BALZER MAGNA MATRIX Seatrout 3,15m 10-45 WG dazu Rolle 1. Shimano Twinpower 5000FA und 2. Quantum Cabo 40
Das gesamte Takle ist hier aber recht schwer, was mich früher nicht störte, aber den Rücken und die Armgelenke  strapazierte.
Meine 3. Rute ist die Shimano Speedmaster 3,10m 10-40 gr. WG und dazu als Rolle Shimano Stradic 4000.
Diese Combo ist leichter, jedoch die Spitzenaktion härter als bei der BALZER Rute. Hier ist die Spitze sehr sensibel und geht geht in ein leicht kräftiges Rückgrad über. 
Mit der BALZER Rute habe ich 2x Mefo von 74cm sicher gelandet, mit der Shimano Rute 1x Mefo 70cm. 

TL Rolf


----------



## Janjo94 (15. Januar 2021)

nawarthmal schrieb:


> bei der IM-12 hast Du zu wenig Reserve beim WG.


Erzähl mir mehr bitte. 
Ich hab mal übertrieben beim WG und die Rute hat alles gut und normal überstanden, besonders wenn mal ein richtiger Kawenzman anbeißt hat sie eine gute Pufferspeicher/Wirkung im Drill. Fischt Wer die Rute auch, außer ich?


----------



## Seatrout (10. Februar 2021)

Versuch bei Kleinanzeigen ne savage gear salmonoid zu bekommen, kann für 100€ klappen.
Perfekte Rute zum blinker werfen.
Leicht sensibel und zäh im rückrad.
Wäre meine Empfehlung, würde aber um die 2,7m nehmen, länger bringt kaum mehr wurfweite, aber Kopflastigkeit.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2021)

Ich habe für diese Zwecke (leider viel zu selten, so ist es eben eine meiner Rapfenruten) eine *AHF Leitner Dynacast IM7 Mesh 275 cm 10 - 60 gr.* Wurfgewicht. Für meine Begriffe Ideal.


----------

